# Steamboat Was Great This Winter!



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

I didn't film much this winter, but here is a somewhat typical morning. As a school teacher I don't get to ride as much as I used to, but I did get more than 20 days. They were all pretty great.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07ptAJmMAhc&t=9s


----------

